# Elektrolumens Blaster VI Voltage Question



## randyo (Jul 10, 2020)

I'm buying an EXC condition Blaster VI which is coming with the 3×CR123 battery holder. Does anyone know if the VI can safely handle Recargeable CR123 batts?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------

